# Los pronombres relativos 'que' o 'al que'



## muycuriosa

Hola a todos:

Estoy un poco confundida y no sé cuál(es) de los pronombres relativos es (son) correcto(s) en las frases siguientes:

Pedro es el único amigo *al que / que *llevaría a una isla desierta.
Esa es Isabel, *a la que / que *vimos en la biblioteca hace dos dias.

El DPD y una gramática me dicen que en estos casos solo *'al que, a la que'* son correctos; un amigo hispanohablante y otra gramática aceptarían también *'que' *en la función del complemento de objeto directo de persona; esa gramática lo considera como perteneciente a la lengua hablada. Y yo no sé qué pensar ...

¿Qué opináis vosotros? 

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Rayines

Hola muycuriosa: Yo también lo considero como la gramática. De todos modos, en el primer caso, y hablándo rápidamente, usaría también "que".
En el caso de la segunda oración, usaría sólo "a la que". 
Recuerda que la presencia de "a" es por tratarse de objetos directos personales.


----------



## sevillista

Totalmente de acuerdo con Rayines. En el primer caso se puede llegar escuchar "...amigo que llevaría...", pero en el segundo nunca.


----------



## muycuriosa

Muchas gracias, Inés y sevillista.


----------



## muycuriosa

Hola de nuevo:

Me ha surgido otra duda, y no estoy al cien por cien segura de lo que es correcto. La frase es:

'Ayer pasó Isabel, *una chica a la que conocía* desde hace mucho tiempo, y me propuso ...'
Si he entendido bien vuestras aclaraciones, sería correcto en la lengua hablada / en el lenguaje familiar también '..., *una chica que conocía* ...'. ¿Es así? (Aunque no en el lenguaje culto.)

Pero si fuera: 'Ayer pasó *Isabel, a la que conocía* ...', no se acepta '... pasó *Isabel, que conocía* ...', ¿verdad?

Gracias otra vez.


----------



## Rayines

muycuriosa said:


> Hola de nuevo:
> 
> Me ha surgido otra duda, y no estoy al cien por cien segura de lo que es correcto. La frase es:
> 
> 'Ayer pasó Isabel, *una chica a la que conocía* desde hace mucho tiempo, y me propuso ...'
> Si he entendido bien vuestras aclaraciones, sería correcto en la lengua hablada / en el lenguaje familiar también '..., *una chica que conocía* ...'. ¿Es así? (Aunque no en el lenguaje culto*: Yo creo que sí es aceptado*.)
> 
> Pero si fuera: 'Ayer pasó *Isabel, a la que conocía* ...', no se acepta '... pasó *Isabel, que conocía* ...', ¿verdad?
> 
> Gracias otra vez.


¡¡Muy bien 10!!


----------



## muycuriosa

Rayines said:


> ¡¡Muy bien 10!!


 
¡Qué contenta estoy!  Gracias, maestra. 

Y es interesante que digas que incluso en el lenguaje culto te parece correcto utilizar 'que' en vez de 'al que' = complemento de objeto directo - si no se trata de una oración explicativa, claro.
Por desgracia, es muy difícil encontrar unas reglas claras en las gramáticas. Pero vuestras aclaraciones me han ayudado mucho.


----------



## EVMOLL1

muycuriosa said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Estoy un poco confundida y no sé cuál(es) de los pronombres relativos es (son) correcto(s) en las frases siguientes:
> 
> Pedro es el único amigo *al que / que *llevaría a una isla desierta.
> 
> *Pedro es el único amigo a quién Yó llevaría   a una isla desierta...
> 
> Esa es Isabel, *a la que / que *vimos en la biblioteca hace dos dias.
> 
> Esa denomina cosas, objetos......
> 
> Ella es Isabel a quién vimos en la biblioteca hace dos días...
> 
> El DPD y una gramática me dicen que en estos casos solo *'al que, a la que'* son correctos; un amigo hispanohablante y otra gramática aceptarían también *'que' *en la función del complemento de objeto directo de persona; esa gramática lo considera como perteneciente a la lengua hablada. Y yo no sé qué pensar ...
> 
> ¿Qué opináis vosotros?
> 
> Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Rayines

En síntesis, yo diría:
Pedro es el único amigo *al que /a quien/ que *llevaría a una isla desierta. 
Esa es Isabel*,* *a la que / a quien *vimos en la biblioteca hace dos dias. 
Ayer pasó Isabel, *una chica a la que/a quien/ que conocía* desde hace mucho tiempo*.* 
Ayer pasó *Isabel, a la que/ a quien conocía...*

Marqué las comas para diferenciar las oraciones explicativas de las especificativas, que para mí sí aceptan el uso de "que" sólo, cuando precede a un objeto directo.


----------



## muycuriosa

Muchas gracias, Inés, con este tema todo me queda claro ahora.


----------

